# Skeleton Anatomy Sketch (Repost)



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

No clue if it's anatomically correct, but I admire your drawing skills. Are you an artist or graphic designer?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

So, as a student of both breed Standards, I have to respectfully disagree that there is a major difference in general structure or angle described in the standards. They are nearly identical in most aspects, though the American version has more descriptive language. 

I find that the flat croup is an odd interpretation. The FCI standard states “Back : Level topline.” If you get really technical with the language, top line is the entire top aspect of the dog from the tip of the nose to the tip of the tail. So a level top line would look like a straight line from tip of nose to tip of tail. That is clearly not what the standard means here. It qualifies it with ”Back”, so more accurately the backline should be level. That arguably means the Thoracic and lumbar area. 

Just like on humans the sacral area is not generally considered part of the layman term back, although it is part of the spine in the same way the cervical vertebrae are the neck, not the back. The FCI actually doesn’t directly address the croup (sacral area) at all. There is a reason trying to draw a flat croup causes problems. A flat croup (like a cow) is not a functional croup for a working dog. No slope to the croup means an animal that will find it nearly impossible to round under and drive from the rear. The pelvis and croup must have a slope in order to be functional for a working dog. As you can see in the photo of Bentley on of the most winning dogs in the UK he has appropriate slope to his croup.


----------

